# D&D in Manchester



## wlmartin (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi
I am an experienced D&D gamer looking for a regular weekly game in or around the Manchester area. Ideally after working hours (6pm on)

i have experience with 2e/3e/3.5e/4e in both playing and DMing. I prefer to DM but any D&D suits me.

Please let me know if you are interested by reply or PM


----------



## Karastyn (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey man are you still looking for a game, i'm based in manchester and also looking for a game have you had any luck?


----------

